# scientificbiotechnology



## Burgess (May 15, 2009)

i was wondering has anyone tried this website scientificbiotechnology.co.uk becaus i was looking at the scientific anabolic thing on there it isnt a steroid so i was just wondering had any treid it so i know if its just BS or it actually works

thanks in advance:cool2:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

Garbage.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Just taken a quick ganders, and it looks like a pile of hocum to me - pseudoscience.

They claim 32-42lb of muscle gain in a month, and also that not only is it legal but ok by IOC rules.

Their "scientific proof " section does not make sense. Lots of flashy diagrams that misrepresent how androgen action is mediated. The data portrayed differs from that on other parts of their site, and the muscle growth trends look suspiciously like a perfectly straight line - how very convenient!

All that said, their website may not reflect the quality or efficacy of their product.

JMHO,

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i cannot find one of the studies to back up their scientific proof that there product does what they say....an ingrediant in their product may work but at what dose?? there is no way the IOC would approve a compound that builds 32-42lbs of muscle in one month i think they may see this as an unfair advantage seeing as you cannot gain this type of muscle with steroids.....total bullsh1t just like the product "One" being just a supplement


----------



## Burgess (May 15, 2009)

thanks guys lol ... i knew it was too good to be true, think its more of a con than anything because i found a webssite advertising the exact same thing unfer a different name .. what you think of the isoinokosterone though?


----------

